

Ask HN: What authentication methods do you prefer? - avree

I work for a startup called Getaround, where we currently require Facebook for login. We're looking at alternative options, since many users are uncomfortable with using Facebook as their authentication method. Assuming that an actual website account system is out of the question, what auth methods do you prefer? OpenID? Twitter? Google Accounts?
======
forcer
I use FB, Google accounts but only on sites I trust. If I don't trust the site
and there is no classic u/p system then I leave

~~~
toadi
Why would you sign up on untrusted sites?

~~~
thristian
There's a difference between "I trust this website with access to my primary
online identity" (Google/Facebook) and "I trust this website with a made-up
username, one-off password and throwaway email address".

~~~
ohashi
<3 mailinator

------
JoachimSchipper
Why _not_ just use username/password? It sucks in well-known ways and
quantities, and usually less than the alternatives.

Just be sure to store the passwords properly (bcrypt or somesuch).

------
AdamGibbins
I generate random passwords for every site, I don't like SSO provided by
Facebook, Twitter and Google etc, its insecure and places the trust in a
single companies hands.

If you don't allow me to register normally (i.e. without a single signon
mechanism) I likely won't register.

